# Le fila



## bearded

Salve a tutti

Dal singolare _filo, _il plurale _fila _(analogo a 'braccia' da braccio, 'lenzuola' da lenzuolo ecc. - sul modello dei plurali neutri latini) compare in origine esclusivamente nel modo di dire ''_tirare le fila di qualcosa_'', nel senso di ''tirare i fili'' come fa un burattinaio, cioè determinare le azioni o le circostanze: essere il 'burattinaio'  che opera (tra le quinte) dietro a qualche avvenimento; talvolta anche nel senso di ''trarre le conclusioni'' (es. _tirando le fila di tutto ciò..._).

In anni recenti, però, è invalsa sempre più l'abitudine di usare 'fila' invece di 'file' in espressioni del tipo _ ordinò di serrare le fila, il terrore serpeggiava tra le loro fila..._
A rigore, queste espressioni sono sbagliate: eppure le si legge spesso sui giornali, le si sente in Tv e compaiono nelle comunicazioni informatiche.

Vorrei sapere:
- se anche voi qualche volta  usate 'le fila' invece di 'le file';
- se vi accorgete dell'errore, o se invece pensate addirittura che non sia un errore - e, di conseguenza:
- se ritenete che ormai in italiano si possa accogliere in ogni caso 'le fila' invece di 'le file' (se fosse così, la parola 'fila' sarebbe paradossalmente uguale al singolare e al       plurale!).

Ringrazio in anticipo.


----------



## ohbice

No (almeno non consapevolmente. Se lo faccio inconsapevolmente... lo faccio a mia insaputa ).
Sì.
No.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Non mi pare di usarlo; l'ho però sentito anch'io abbastanza spesso. Debbo tuttavia dire che ho un debole per il plurali irregolari del tipo: il _braccio/i bracci/le braccia, il grido/i gridi/le grida,  il filo/i fili, le fila,_ ecc. Il problema è che nel caso in discussione,  _le fila _sono il plurale di_ la fila._ Credo che una cosa simile stia accadendo anche col termine: fondamento, i fondamenti e le fondamenta. Originariamente si usava il plurale irregolare le fondamenta soltanto per indicare quelle di un edificio; sempre più spesso lo sento però utilizzare anche in senso figurato, ad esempio: le_ fondamenta _d'una scienza.


----------



## Starless74

Persino la Treccani, che talvolta è indulgente coi cambiamenti d'uso, resiste su questo punto:
Treccani: fili o fila


----------



## Francesco94

Onestamente, io ho sempre usato i due plurali secondo il loro proprio significato. È assurdo - per me - usare "le fila" per indicare i fili. Il femminile plurale irregolare ha un significato solamente figurato. Quello regolare indica una serie di oggetti o persone.
Debbo tuttavia ammettere che alcuni plurali regolari non li userei mai (i bracci, i gridi).


----------



## Olaszinhok

Francesco94 said:


> Debbo tuttavia ammettere che alcuni plurali regolari non li userei mai (i bracci, i gridi).


I bracci di una gru, i gridi degli animali nella foresta...


----------



## symposium

Ho sempre saputo che "braccia" sono solo quelle delle persone, "bracci" in tutti gli altri casi: "le braccia di un candelabro" non è corretto, ad esempio.


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> i gridi degli animali nella foresta...


  "i gridi" davvero non l'avevo mai sentito prima.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> gridi" davvero non l'avevo mai sentito prima.


Starless, ma non è possibile!  
grido in Vocabolario - Treccani
Credo comunque che si tratti d'un caso d'ipercorrettismo: siccome il plurale_ i gridi _può suonare regionale o addirittura dialettale, si tende ad usare sempre le grida.


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Starless, ma non è possibile!


Nessuno è perfetto.


----------



## bearded

Francesco94 said:


> io ho sempre usato i due plurali secondo il loro proprio significato. È assurdo - per me - usare "le fila" per indicare i fili.


Il problema è piuttosto nell'uso di ''fila'' al posto di ''file'' (ad es. serrare le fila).
E nell'espressione ''tirare le fila'' pare che 'fila' al posto di 'fili' sia corretto.




Starless74 said:


> "i gridi" davvero non l'avevo mai sentito prima.


Effettivamente ''i gridi'' è poco usato. 
Annotazione marginale: esistono anche ''le gride'' di manzoniana memoria (sorta di ordinanze o decreti nel XVII secolo…):
Una grida, due gride.


----------



## vi-m

Ciao,



bearded said:


> esistono anche ''le gride'' di manzoniana memoria


OOOT
esiste(va) anche la negoziazione/borsa/mercato all*E *grid*A*.


----------



## barking fellows

bearded said:


> è invalsa sempre più l'abitudine di usare 'fila' invece di 'file' in espressioni del tipo _ ordinò di serrare le fila, il terrore serpeggiava tra le loro fila...   _A rigore, queste espressioni sono sbagliate: eppure le si legge spesso sui giornali, le si sente in Tv e compaiono nelle comunicazioni informatiche.   Vorrei sapere:
> 
> - se anche voi qualche volta  usate 'le fila' invece di 'le file';
> - se vi accorgete dell'errore, o se invece pensate addirittura che non sia un errore - e, di conseguenza:
> - se ritenete che ormai in italiano si possa accogliere in ogni caso 'le fila' invece di 'le file'



Non ci avevo mai pensato 
Da cui si deduce che potrei qualche volta nella vita aver usato questo plurale sbagliatissimo.
Sarebbe bello che l'italiano dei dizionari accogliesse quei termini d'uso comune che mancano di sinonimi nella lingua ufficiale, ma qui parliamo di un errore vero e proprio, quindi non mi pare ci sia spazio per le opinioni (cfr. *ATTENZIONE! È sbagliato l'uso di fila come plurale di fila 'serie, successione', ad esempio nella locuzione, spesso impiegata, *serrare le fila in luogo del corretto serrare le file. - *da: Plurali doppi | Accademia della Crusca).

Ringrazio di cuore bearded  per averci avvisato in tempo di questo pericolo.

Orsù, _andiamo in pace dunque, e diffondiamo il verbo_!


----------



## bearded

barking fellows said:


> Ringrazio di cuore bearded  per averci avvisato in tempo di questo pericolo.


È stato un piacere .


----------



## A User

Un modo come un altro per resuscitare il latino, in particolare coi collettivi. Es. i mass media, i curricola.
Le mirabilia de Le Donatella, e i mirabilia dei pellegrini.


----------



## Olaszinhok

A User said:


> Un modo come un altro per resuscitare il latino, in particolare coi collettivi. Es. i mass media, i curricola.
> Le mirabilia de Le Donatella, e i mirabilia dei pellegrini.


Non occorre resuscitare il latino impropriamente; l'italiano dispone già di forme proprie: _uova, fondamenta, braccia, labbra, ecc. _In italiano antico ve n'erano ancor di più:_ castella, prata_, ecc.


----------



## Androide74

Olaszinhok said:


> I bracci di una gru, i gridi degli animali nella foresta...


I bracci robotici della catena di montaggio assamblano i braccetti delle sospensioni delle automobili.


----------

